# Line roller



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I got rolled by the sand monster a few weeks ago. And my two reels got dunked and all full of sand. First reel is a penn affinity came out unscathed. But my Diawa tierra is a little worse for wear. Had both reels serviced and cleaned. But since then the tierra line roller doesn't roll and the bail arm doesn't snap back like it should. So just wondering what to do. Take it elsewhere and fork out again for a service. How critical is it that the line roller rolls.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Personally, and I'm no expert, if you can't tinker with it and make it go, and you can't tell whether it's turning or not by feel, I wouldn't worry too much.

Another way of looking at it, if it's only the roller you're worried about, rather than spend money on another service just buy a new roller and bush/bearing whatever and fit it yourself.

Just my 20c worth.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Those two areas can be easily accessed without entirely disassembling the reel, and don't have too many parts, grab the schematic and a white towel and have a crack.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Not sure that some of mine roll either.....just assumed the line ran out over the smooth surface?

By the way where can you pick up small parts for reels? I was servicing a penn the other week and sent the bail arm return spring into orbit!


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I have tinkered with it my self can't get it to go. Bit worried about the rest of the reel doesn't turn as easily as it use to.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd be pretty pissed, I'm guessing it feels like an old clunker now.

As for the line roller, I was thinking about how vital it was in the context of retrieving line.....probably not important. If you had a fish taking line at a fast rate it might be a different story if that roller isn't turning.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Wouldn't say it feels like an old clunker. Just not like it did before the sand blasting


----------



## cranky (Aug 17, 2008)

try hot sauce - (quantum hot sauce reel oil and grease) there was a vid on the fishing world site - to do a basic service


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

If all else fails i've got a big hammer you can borrow.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

for a few months my daiwa caldia 2011/2012 model was playen up big time ! the drag system was sticky an rough an what bothered me the most was the zzz noise had literally dissapeared- if I was onto a fish an it was taken line me or my mates couldnt hear it ! I was thinkin about gettin a new reel when i thought i should have a look inside - got to the line roller an was suprise no bearin but plastic bushes - this hole area was chocas with salt crystals an grime cleaned it up oiled it an couldnt believe it reel felt brand new the roller was spinnin an my drag was so smooth an sounded like a winch again- try that mate- I now wash my reel everytime i go fishin


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Why not take it back to where you got it cleaned and serviced and show them the problem?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ubolt said:


> How critical is it that the line roller rolls.


Mate an easy task to do, and reckon imtheman might have the answer, I also just put a puff of Inox into the roller occasionally to keep it free after a clean



imtheman said:


> got to the line roller an was suprise no bearin but plastic bushes - this hole area was chocas with salt crystals an grime cleaned it up oiled it an couldnt believe it reel felt brand new the roller was spinnin an my drag was so smooth an sounded like a winch again- try that mate-


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got one or two that don't turn, not as big a deal with braid as it is with mono.
The problem with taking it back is that I personally don't like taking stuff back to people that didn't do a good job the first time. 
Should not be too hard to service yourself though. There is probably a few fine grains of sand in there so it will need to be pulled apart and washed.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats right junglefisher. Only went there cause they do onsite servicing and could work on it straight away. All my other local tackle shops send the reel away somewhere. Tried the old inox spray and taken the roller out and cleaned and sprayed again


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Not sure that some of mine roll either.....just assumed the line ran out over the smooth surface?
> 
> By the way where can you pick up small parts for reels? I was servicing a penn the other week and sent the bail arm return spring into orbit!


Took me fifteen minutes to find that damn spring when this happened to me


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

You did better than me, have never found it, just have a loose bail arm to contend with! Have kept an eye out but cant see where i might get one. Dont think any online places would be keen to post 1 tiny spring!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> But my Diawa tierra is a little worse for wear. Had both reels serviced and cleaned. But since then the tierra line roller doesn't roll and the bail arm doesn't snap back like it should. So just wondering what to do. Take it elsewhere and fork out again for a service.


You could try Fisherman's Paradise in Pirie St. Drew also had a line roller not working on his Daiwa Saltist after a couple of dunkings - including spending a couple of hours at the bottom of the Gulf. They replaced his roller for $10 I think. I've had one of my reels serviced there - $35. Keith does it himself.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Not sure that some of mine roll either.....just assumed the line ran out over the smooth surface?
> 
> By the way where can you pick up small parts for reels? I was servicing a penn the other week and sent the bail arm return spring into orbit!


I get my Penn spares from the states for my older reels - it wouldn't be worth the postage for one spring or a roller bearing

http://store.scottsbt.com/PennParts/Spi ... x#Affinity

However Jarvis Walker are the Penn agents in Aust - you can get the part number from the link above and try JW I think they are in S.A.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

You blokes missing springs, have you gone to the local tip and looked at any old reels that have been dumped, and maybe able to find one suitable you can adapt.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Not sure that some of mine roll either.....just assumed the line ran out over the smooth surface?
> 
> By the way where can you pick up small parts for reels? I was servicing a penn the other week and sent the bail arm return spring into orbit!


What reel is it,i've got 2 penn affinitys i don't use.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Got my tierra back last week from a proper service. Line roller was fine it was just put back together wrong. Both shim washers on the same side. And a plastic bush missing from the rotor. Said the other shop hadn't services it properly at all and had not opened up the gearbox either. Don't know whether to go back to first shop and complain not going to achieve anything


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Whats was the first shop ? Did you take it to Fisherman's Paradise second time around ?


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Probly shouldn't name the shop in question. Yeah took it to fishermans paradise. They just moved to gougar street


----------

